

Consciousness, Dune and Abu Ghraib - petewarden
http://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=791

======
petewarden
If you liked this, his SF novel Blindsight digs deep into these questions too,
and it's free at: <http://www.rifters.com/real/Blindsight.htm>

------
tyn
And what about qualia?

~~~
billswift
If you haven't read it, esr had an interesting take on qualia a while back
<http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1192#more-1192> . His take is that qualia is the
internal feeling of having a particular sensation. That is that the qualia of
redness is the feeling that is internally associated with seeing red.

~~~
tyn
What is the purpose of this feeling? There is no obvious evolutionary
advantage in "feeling" the red.

